# Land of the Freebies



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw a quote recently to the effect of "Once the government discovers they can bribe the public with their own money, we're through as a republic".


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I know MeatEater posted it, I had forgotten about it back in PolySci in the eighties, but it is so apropo now.

A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury with the result that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship. The average age of the world's greatest civilizations has been 200 years. - Alexis DeTocqueville


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

*"A democracy is nothing more than mob rule, where fifty-one percent of the people may take away the rights of the other forty-nine."- Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## DogBreath (Oct 16, 2011)

Mr Scribbles said:


> *"A democracy is nothing more than mob rule, where fifty-one percent of the people may take away the rights of the other forty-nine."- Thomas Jefferson*


True, however, today even the most minority viewpoints in society are given equal weight, or greater weight, than majority viewpoints.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

The tail truly does wag the dog especially in this state...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

DogBreath said:


> True, however, today even the most minority viewpoints in society are given equal weight, or greater weight, than majority viewpoints.


When the will of the majority is abrogated by a few people in black robes (gay marriage, tough anti-illegal alien laws), we no longer have a democracy.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> I saw a quote recently to the effect of "Once the government discovers they can bribe the public with their own money, we're through as a republic".


"A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury with the result that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship. The average age of the world's greatest civilizations has been 200 years." 
-Alexis de Tocqueville


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm beyond tired of being a slave to the teet suckers. It's fundamentally wrong for an individual to be rewarded for giving up. Every time I see a lib driving a non recyclable battery operated shitbox bearing libtard stickers, it takes all of my strength not to PIT them for the good of all mankind.

"No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American liberal."


----------

